# How to setup DIR-601 Dlink Router as Repeater(has DD-WRT firmware)~??



## bruceleejr (Jan 22, 2009)

My ISP plan speeds are ~35Mpbs DOWN & ~10Mbps UP

I have a Motorola SB5101 Surfboard









I have a NETGEAR WNDR3300 RangeMax Dual Band Wireless-N Router 









I have a D-Link DIR-601 Wireless-N Router with DD-WRT FIRMWARE










I have already successfully upgraded the firmware to DD-WRT with no problems.

What I want to do is have the D-Link DIR-601 Router set as a Repeater Bridge because I am trying to expand my wireless signal to dead spots in the house.

I have NO SECURITY enabled on my NetGear Router and I am still unable to successully setup the D-link DIR-601 Router as a Repeater Bridge.

its frekan difficuly.... ne1 done this b4~???????? :banghead::banghead:


----------



## this-IT-guy (Nov 22, 2011)

Although I haven't set this up before, I can try and assist you with your problem. Can you tell me what you've done so far? And just to be sure, you've made sure the d-link 601's firmware version was up to date before you flash it correct?


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

Have a look at this article below it may help:

How to Convert a Second Router into a Wireless Bridge | | Tech Support Forum


----------

